# hi I am new



## Jamie (Aug 29, 2005)

hi everyone let me introduce myself. My name is Jamie. I live in fontana california. I am a mac addict when it comes to mac.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Jamie, welcome to Specktra


----------



## user2 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Jamie and welcome to Specktra!

I'm sure you'll have fun here!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Aug 29, 2005)

hello and welcome


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 29, 2005)

Welcome to Speckta Jamie. I hope you enjoy the forums.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 29, 2005)

thanks everyone for replying to my message.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 29, 2005)

wuz up Jamie!!!!!!


----------



## Jamie (Aug 29, 2005)

you're funny Jessica. thanks for replying to my message.


----------



## Jaim (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My name is Jamie too. Haha.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 30, 2005)

hey jamie.. welcome back ..


----------



## lovemichelle (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 10, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------

